# Invictaspirit - A New Daddy!!!



## Poetic Device

> invictaspirit
> 
> ... my wife gave birth to our son a few days ago.


 


Congrats to you and Mrs. I.!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

It always a joyness to bring a new life to the world.
Congratulations to the nex parents!!!!!!!


----------



## Sallyb36

congratulations to you both, what did you call him?


----------



## Mei

Yay! Congratulations!!! 

Mei


----------



## Nunty

Congratulations to the new parents! 
May your son always be a source of joy and blessing to everyone whose life he touches!
Warmly,
Sr Claire Edith​


----------



## la reine victoria

Blessings to you and your new baby boy. Yippee!  

A small gift for him.




Hugs,  
LRV


----------



## invictaspirit

This is a sweet thread and I warmly thank PD for starting it and those who sent their good wishes.

Yes...I'm very happy.  Our new son is named Daniel.  He's a very big (4.75 kg/10'7), strong boy and is already smiling!  (No, not through gas...the midwives say because he was 2 weeks overdue he's picking it up earlier than one might expect.)

I'm smitten!


----------



## cherine

How sweet !!!  
Congratulations Daddy 
Hope little Daniel will bring happiness and joy to his mother and you


----------



## ElaineG

Mazel tov!


----------



## linguist786

WOW - a DAD  
Well Done!
Becoming a dad is truly one of the best moments in your life
(not that I am one )

As we say in Urdu:

*الله آپ كا بچا اپنى آكهو كى تهندک بناۓ*
(May God make your child the "coolness of your eyes")

​


----------

